# Brewers Yeast Powder



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am a big believer in brewers yeast powder as i buy it for me dogs all the time,i even use the tablets myself as it keeps me hair soft and shiny  So is it okay to sprinkle some on the pigeon food a few times a week.



.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't use it, but I know a lot of people do. Wouldn't be able to help you on how much.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

No problem i could just put a little teaspoon full on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This might help some.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wDI9h2myxg


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Jay


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are very welcome donkey


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Why thank you kind sir


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Brewers yeast is a great source of vitamin B complex-in its natural unaltered state, I use it in my protein drinks. My dog gets the brewers yeast with garlic tabs and has a super shiny coat and sheds less, and so far, no fleas. Her muscles are more defined since using it. I have no doubt it will help the pigeons.

Just make sure to add as little olive oil as possible, just enough to wet seeds no more. *


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks SkyeKing


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

donkey said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a big believer in brewers yeast powder as i buy it for me dogs all the time,i even use the tablets myself as it keeps me hair soft and shiny  So is it okay to sprinkle some on the pigeon food a few times a week.
> 
> ...


People who are actively breeding their birds avoid it when the parent birds are feeding their young, as the young have very little immunities to yeast to keep it in check. So the Brewers is not for young birds. Over amount of yeast in the crop can cause sour crop or slow crop.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi

This is a Deactivated brewers yeast if that makes any difference.








.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I have never had a problem with that-though I have heard of it, but then I follow up with probiotics. *


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

donkey said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a Deactivated brewers yeast if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...



Yes, it does.


----------

